# Amplificador audio más sencillo



## adnaposo (Oct 7, 2010)

Hola, ¿cual sería el amplificador de señal más básico, el más sencillo?. Se trataría de aumentar un poco el nivel de una señal no balanceada. ¿sabeis si existe tal circuito ya fábricado, como kit?
Un abrazo a todos.


----------



## Tavo (Oct 7, 2010)

Es raro, estás preguntando por el "amplificador" más sencillo, y tu post se encuentra en "Audio: Pequeña señal".

Bueno, supongo que para el más sencillo harán falta (mínimo) dos transistores, no sabría decirte bien en que configuración, pero creo que con dos tr bien comunes se podría alcanzar los 0,8W rms.

Esperá la respuesta de algún sabio, yo no soy el indicado.


Tavo.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Oct 7, 2010)

adnaposo dijo:


> ¿cual sería el amplificador de señal más básico, el más sencillo?. Se trataría de aumentar un poco el nivel de una señal no balanceada. ¿sabeis si existe tal circuito ya fábricado, como kit?


 
Para eso usá un A.O. en configuración no-inversora. Algo como lo que está en la fig. 3 de esta página: http://sound.whsites.net/project09.htm


----------



## Tavo (Oct 7, 2010)

ezavalla dijo:


> Para eso usá un A.O. en configuración no-inversora. Algo como lo que está en la fig. 3 de esta página: http://sound.whsites.net/project09.htm


 






Está buena tu idea Eduardo, la de la figura, pero creo que el se refería a algo aún más simple. Sin circuitos integrados... Va, eso creo.

Más simple que un LM386.. creo que no existe. Y si no, transistores.

Saludos.


----------



## zaiz (Oct 7, 2010)

adnaposo dijo:


> Hola, ¿cual sería el amplificador de señal más básico, el más sencillo?.


*El más sencillo de todos* es un amplificador clase A con un solo transistor.
Bien, ya con ese tip que te doy podrás encontrar o realizar uno.

Saludos.


----------



## Mandrake (Oct 7, 2010)

adnaposo dijo:


> Hola, ¿cual sería el amplificador de señal más básico, el más sencillo?. Se trataría de aumentar un poco el nivel de una señal no balanceada. ¿sabeis si existe tal circuito ya fábricado, como kit? . . .



El gran sabio Confucio respondio:

*"Ummm, mi pequeño saltamontes descalilado, si existe y funciona con señales desbalanceadas; el amplificadol mas basico lo consigues colocando tus manos alededor de tu boca . . . y glita con mucha fuelza."*


----------



## adnaposo (Oct 8, 2010)

Gracias amigos,
creo que todas vuestras respuestas son correctas y siento no haber sido más concreto en mi pregunta. Vereis la idea es muy, muy simple. el circuito en sí, debería tener entrada, potenciometro de ganancia y salida. La entrada sería una señal no balanceada y la salida también (no pretendo balancear) pero sí conseguir aumentar algunos mV la señal original.

Un millón de gracias.


----------



## Tacatomon (Oct 8, 2010)

Con un potenciometro no se puede amplificar una señal, al contrario,  parte de esa señal ahí se pierde. Se necesitan componentes activos que  puedan manejar y amplificar esa señal. Para eso están los amplificadores  operacionales, o con circuitería discreta.


----------



## adnaposo (Oct 8, 2010)

Que si compañero, de acuerdo, quiero amplificar, pero tambíen quiero regular con un potenciometro. 
Sin potenciometro no podría variar la amplificación.
Sin circuitería activa no amplifico nada.
Pero es que necesito las dos cosas.


----------



## Tacatomon (Oct 8, 2010)

ezavalla dijo:


> Para eso usá un A.O. en configuración no-inversora. Algo como lo que está en la fig. 3 de esta página: http://sound.whsites.net/project09.htm


 
Y ahí lo tienes...


----------



## adnaposo (Oct 8, 2010)

Gracias Tacatomon!

Crees que el LM es correcto para ese circuito?
y, cual de las resistencias sería la correcta para hacerla variable?

Un abrazo.


----------



## Tacatomon (Oct 8, 2010)

El circuito de ESP cuenta con una ganancia de 2. Para elaborarlo  cualquier operacional sencillo basta, del tipo LM358 que tiene entrada  BJT o de la serie TL07x o TL08X con entrada J-Fet.
Con el potenciometro de entrada, puedes variar la intensidad de la señal que sale del amplificador.

Saludos.


----------



## adnaposo (Oct 8, 2010)

Gracias Tacatomon.
Me pongo a hacerlo, reconozco que se me había pasado que a la entrada hay un potenciometro de 20K, no se como lo había mirado.


----------



## jsemari (Nov 27, 2010)

Aquí tienes otro, con previo y transistores para poder gobernar un pequeño altavoz.

http://www.mailxmail.com/curso-amplificadores-operacionales/pequeno-amplificador-audio

Saludos
Jsemari


----------



## Mandrake (Nov 27, 2010)

Jsemari, ese circuito requiere una pequeña modificacion para disminuir la distorcion por cruce.


----------



## Tavo (Nov 27, 2010)

Mandrake dijo:


> Jsemari, ese circuito requiere una pequeña modificacion para disminuir la distorcion por cruce...




Tu mensaje me dejó asi .
Justamente hace algunas horas había visto ese mismo diagrama, leyendo este mismo post, y me pareció algo RARO ese "amplificador de corriente".
Justamente era eso, le faltaban los diodos de "direccionamiento" (desconozco el término
técnico ), los que envían la mitad de la señal (parte negativa) a un transistor y la otra mitad (parte positiva) al otro transistor. Entonces de esta manera cada transistor amplifica un semiciclo de la señal.

Saludos!


----------



## Mandrake (Nov 27, 2010)

Tavo dijo:


> Tu mensaje me dejó asi  . . .



Entonces aca le dejo una ñapita:

Ver el archivo adjunto 19821

Mas informacion del circuito


----------



## Mandrake (Nov 28, 2010)

Que pena con los seguidores del tema, mi infrasubconsciente no me dejo tranquilo este fin de semana, cometi un pequeño error al dibujar el amplificador que sugirio Jsemari, este es el circuito corregido.



En el primer circuito: no circulara la corriente de polarizacion  de los diodos.
En el segundo circuito: se corrigio con la polaridad correcta de voltaje  para que circule dicha corriente por los diodos.


----------



## zaiz (Nov 28, 2010)

adnaposo dijo:


> ¿cual sería el amplificador de señal *más básico, el más sencillo*?.



Sólo habrá que aclarar una cosa: Esos amplificadores que proponen *sí han de ser buenos, no lo dudo*, pero no son lo más básico ni lo más sencillo.

(digo esto para los que entran a leer y van aprendiendo esto de los amplificadores)


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Nov 28, 2010)

Este circuito tiene una ganancia de 10 aproximadamente en tensión, y es bastante sencillo.


----------



## Tavo (Nov 28, 2010)

Mandrake, ¿Cuál era el error que no me di cuenta? 

Saludos.


----------



## Mandrake (Nov 28, 2010)

Tavo dijo:


> Mandrake, ¿Cuál era el error que no me di cuenta?
> 
> Saludos.



Tranquilo Tavo que el error fue mio y he editado el mensaje de la correccion, con la explicacion de la falla.


----------

